# Can you use this for plumbing??



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

After I had to take my reef system apart yesterday I found that I had lost about 6" of spa flex hose in the return line. I have to make this 6" up but I was only able to get my hands on the electrical grey flex hose (looks the same just grey). 
Do you think I can get away with using this considering the short amount I need (with no ill effects on the system)?


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't do it. Wait and get the proper stuff. You know better Liz.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I know Keith. I recalculated, did a dry fit and I can get away with 2 1/2" of the white spa flex and a coupling. I took the 2 1/2" off the spa flex that I have on the return line. I wanted the answer to be yes for the grey flex but I knew it probably wasn't a good idea. I live in Bobcaygeon now which is like living in a 3rd world country as far as reefing supplies go lol


----------

